# NELSAP Gold...



## Tin (Oct 23, 2013)

So the gf and I were bored a few weekends ago and figured we would venture to one of NELSAPs areas in RI. It turned into a fun time and I could not believe how steep and nasty this place was. Diamond Hill/Ski Valley used one hill and had according to reports between 270-350' of vertical (I'll use my ski track app to figure out this week). This place was so steep and rocky I'm amazed it was even used as a ski hill. The old "summit" double came in over a 30' rock cliff that can be seen on Google Earth and there were several narrow winding trails down. What really caught my eye were the old bar lift lines and a few short steep chutes. Aside from the rock face, the lift line areas for the doubles had some pitch, few rocks, and have lots of young trees that could be fun to ski through. Great place, would love to hike and ski it after a few nice coastal storm
.


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2013)

The rocks ruin two really nice steep trails...


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2013)

We did not explore the Ski Valley side of the hill too much but I'm sure it is just as steep. There are at least 5 old tow/bar lines that could be skied without worrying about rocks, 3 of which would be quite difficult. According to NELSAP, "it could be skied with about 6" of snow", not too sure about that. I will be checking out the Ski Valley side this week.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)

Nice ! 

I used to live in Cumberland only a few miles from Diamond Hill. Still go there in the summer to get ice cream at the Ice Cream Machine. 

My wife and I hiked up there a few times also, and you are right, it's surprising how gnarly it gets towards the top. My wife got a bit nervous just doing the hike up


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2013)

We went to J's Deli after of course.


----------



## Nick (Oct 23, 2013)

J's deli is the best. 

I always go for either the Chicken Deluxe w/ Habanero Cheese or The Graduate with Lettuce. 

now I'm getting hungry ....


----------



## Tin (Oct 23, 2013)

This time of year it is The Pilgrim... turkey, mayo, cranberry sauce, stuffing, gravy, and Munster. I might have to take a long lunch break and drive up now.


----------



## wakenbacon (Oct 24, 2013)

I have ridden diamond hill a few times. Bring your rock board(s) for sure!


----------



## Tin (Oct 25, 2013)

I've heard as long as you are not drinking or there after dark the cops/DEM don't bother you so I figured I would bring an old pair the first good storm.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Oct 25, 2013)

Nice report TIN !! Well done


----------



## The Sneak (Oct 25, 2013)

I went sledding there many times in the 80s and early 90s. The place has not changed much since. I last hiked it 2 yrs ago after the October storm. There was a good 6 inches or more up top. 

The easiest way up is the broad, well-mowed novice slope. There used to be a fence at the top of where they stopped clearing it, the fence is long gone and even then had an opening for the path to the summit. Great views from the top on a good day. But yeah, the front side is super, super rocky and steep. 

Ski Valley is a condo complex now, as you've no doubt all seen from the NELSAP site. The pitch was much milder on that side of the hill.

If we get a good storm this year, I plan on earning some turns on Pine Top in Escoheag (West Greenwich, basically). I last hiked it the day before the Jan 2005 blizzard. My understanding is the state has since cleared it out.


----------



## Tin (Oct 25, 2013)

The Sneak said:


> I went sledding there many times in the 80s and early 90s. The place has not changed much since. I last hiked it 2 yrs ago after the October storm. There was a good 6 inches or more up top.
> 
> The easiest way up is the broad, well-mowed novice slope. There used to be a fence at the top of where they stopped clearing it, the fence is long gone and even then had an opening for the path to the summit. Great views from the top on a good day. But yeah, the front side is super, super rocky and steep.
> 
> ...



I plan on seeing what Pine Top is like next week. It is only a few miles from my house in West Greenwich. From the looks of it on Google Earth it does not look nearly as rocky. But the difference between Exeter and Cumberland in a storm can be 3" of snow vs a foot. I would love to hit both this year.


----------



## Tin (Oct 25, 2013)

Just looked up Pine Top on Google Earth. Nothing left to it. Completely cleared out as you said with piles of rocks and looks like a construction area. Too bad, one less place to check out. There is always the hill near Hartford Ave that someone dies on sledding each year.


----------



## laxski (Oct 25, 2013)

OK saw the J's Deli reference and the fact that My daughter is going to Bryant university.We are going up there tomorrow for her Official visit she will be playing lacrosse up there and I have some time to kill.Would love to check out this place. How close is it to Smithfield?


----------



## Tin (Oct 25, 2013)

laxski said:


> OK saw the J's Deli reference and the fact that My daughter is going to Bryant university.We are going up there tomorrow for her Official visit she will be playing lacrosse up there and I have some time to kill.Would love to check out this place. How close is it to Smithfield?



About 20 minutes. Just google Haunted Hill. They have a Halloween attraction going on at the base. On the left side you will see the bunny slope. Just head way and that and start walking up. I ran up and down a few times today and did some scouting
 My app only showed 290' of vert.


----------



## Nick (Oct 26, 2013)

Warp Daddy said:


> Nice report TIN !! Well done





laxski said:


> OK saw the J's Deli reference and the fact that My daughter is going to Bryant university.We are going up there tomorrow for her Official visit she will be playing lacrosse up there and I have some time to kill.Would love to check out this place. How close is it to Smithfield?



Ha I live 4 miles from Bryant

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## laxski (Oct 26, 2013)

Well Nick I'll be up at Bryant a lot the next 4 years since daughter is playing Lacrosse there.I have a Condo at Mt Snow so will try to combine early season games with trips to ski there.


----------



## Tin (Oct 26, 2013)

laxski said:


> Well Nick I'll be up at Bryant a lot the next 4 years since daughter is playing Lacrosse there.I have a Condo at Mt Snow so will try to combine early season games with trips to ski there.




Bryant is a top notch business school, very underrated. There connections are amazing. A few of my friends got some great internships at big name companies through Bryant their senior years and ended up getting hired at the end of the internships.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice! I love sniffing out the old places.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 27, 2013)

I mountain biked at a defunct ski hill in my town this Summer, Innsbruck USA, now a county park, Aqua-Terra. Damn, what a shame that place shut down. Only 8 miles South of downtown Binghamton, only 700ft of vertical, but decent pitch, no run-out. I may have to earn some turns there this Winter, looks like fun.

Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## laxski (Oct 27, 2013)

Tin said:


> Bryant is a top notch business school, very underrated. There connections are amazing. A few of my friends got some great internships at big name companies through Bryant their senior years and ended up getting hired at the end of the internships.


That is nice to hear Tin, have heard it but from an impartial source it carries a lot of weight


----------



## NHpowderhound (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice report. I live in Rochester, NH and there is a beautiful home at the top of a hill I drive by on the "back side" of Rochester Hill on Tebbetts Rd Just  east before Roberts Rd that has an old rusted rope tow line line still on it. I know NELSAP lists Mitchell Hill in Gonic as a defunct area but I am curious about the history of this paticular lift. Was it privately owned? I will try to stop and get a picture of the lift as the poles and rusted hardware are still intact then share it, particularly with NELSAP. Hey Nick, how old were you when you started NELSAP? If I remember you were just a teenager, right?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 10, 2013)

NHpowderhound said:


> Nice report. I live in Rochester, NH and there is a beautiful home at the top of a hill I drive by on the "back side" of Rochester Hill on Tebbetts Rd Just  east before Roberts Rd that has an old rusted rope tow line line still on it. I know NELSAP lists Mitchell Hill in Gonic as a defunct area but I am curious about the history of this paticular lift. Was it privately owned? I will try to stop and get a picture of the lift as the poles and rusted hardware are still intact then share it, particularly with NELSAP. Hey Nick, how old were you when you started NELSAP? If I remember you were just a teenager, right?



My wife is from Gonic.  Her mother used to ski at Mitchell Hill.  Next time I see my MIL, I'll ask if she knows anything about the lift over on Tebbetts Road.


----------



## MBRI (Nov 10, 2013)

Please everyone stop encouraging him to ski it this winter.  He will use my good ski's.

Signed:  

Tins Dad.


----------

